# Oldies Triathlon



## hypochondriac (Aug 21, 2019)

Walk 2 km
Cycle 5 km
Drive 10 km

other ideas?


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2019)

I've cross-hiked the Appalachian Trail several times.  It was the hardest three feet I've ever done.....badda boom.

MY oldies triathlon:  front door to car door, my record is seven seconds (but it _was _raining hard.....). Second leg, car door to mall door, record time 20 seconds (really good shoe sale at Dillards). Third leg, Dillards to food court for necessary hydration and protein and then to car door, record time 10 minutes (big back-up at Chick-Fil-A). I've been training hard and I truly think I can improve my time greatly if there's another good shoe sale.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 22, 2019)

first leg..........
 walk around the block
second leg.......
walk the dog to the park
third leg ....
do some gardening


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 23, 2019)

#1.. Waking up, getting out of bed, opening the bathroom door.  (Timed event.)
#2.. Picking up five small pieces of paper off a hardwood floor.   (Timed event.)
#3.. Leaving your house/apartment all secure and going to the store with a completed list.  (Timed event.)


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 23, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> #1.. Waking up, getting out of bed, opening the bathroom door.  (Timed event.)
> #2.. Picking up five small pieces of paper off a hardwood floor.   (Timed event.)
> #3.. Leaving your house/apartment all secure and going to the store with a completed list.  (Timed event.)


oh this is highly entertaining. hope we get more replies.


----------

